# Trainer pay??



## brizzality (Nov 9, 2021)

I’ve been a trainer for 13 months this month and I’ve been training A2 3 out of 4 weekends a month for the past 4 months. I train on all equipment except the RC and I’m thinking about giving it up unless we get some kind of rentention bonus or extra pay. These past two weekends we have had 5 new people each Saturday, all backgrounds and languages and I’m kind of sick of it. Usually 2 out of the group have experience and the rest are brand new to warehouse work. This group was a rough group and they’ve already told me next weekend we’re gonna train existing people on reach trucks and triple’s.
We all work hard but trainers have it rough and it’s about time for compensation or some kind of reward. Some think it’s a break from production but it’s extremely frustrating at times and I kind of want to call off just not to train for a weekend


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 9, 2021)

No extra pay.


----------



## Dcnewb4now (Nov 9, 2021)

You knew what you were signing up for from the get go. Extra responsibility for the same pay.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Nov 10, 2021)

brizzality said:


> I’ve been a trainer for 13 months this month and I’ve been training A2 3 out of 4 weekends a month for the past 4 months. I train on all equipment except the RC and I’m thinking about giving it up unless we get some kind of rentention bonus or extra pay. *These past two weekends we have had 5 new people each Saturday, all backgrounds and languages and I’m kind of sick of it.* Usually 2 out of the group have experience and the rest are brand new to warehouse work. This group was a rough group and they’ve already told me next weekend we’re gonna train existing people on reach trucks and triple’s.
> We all work hard but trainers have it rough and it’s about time for compensation or some kind of reward. Some think it’s a break from production but it’s extremely frustrating at times and I kind of want to call off just not to train for a weekend


Wow?


----------



## brizzality (Nov 12, 2021)

Little tough to train when They Don’t Speak English...but hr has no problem sending them through.  Very frustrating, has only happened twice since I’ve been training but since it’s so recent I thought Id complain.
We are over staffed by 12 people now. And with OT people coming in the work is done by 1st break or halfway. So what do they do. Let’s get everyone trained on new equipment so we are just getting overwhelmed


----------



## Sickdog (Nov 12, 2021)

Trainer pay would be cool considering we work with people that could potentially have covid. You have no idea how many times I've heard people coming to their orientation and didnt know they were covid positive. We had a new hire only work 2 days then quit. Right after he quit 2 trainers got sick on the same day. Both took turns training the new guy.


----------



## Great (Nov 12, 2021)

I have been exposed a couple times training new team members. Since I am vaccined I just keep working unless I have symptoms which was not but I have got tested each time he told me. Hr told I can come work while waiting for the test results which I thought was wrong.


----------



## FrankM0421 (Nov 13, 2021)

I warned the people at my DC.



🖕
🤣


----------



## HRTMKendall (Nov 13, 2021)

brizzality said:


> Little tough to train when They Don’t Speak English...but hr has no problem sending them through.  Very frustrating, has only happened twice since I’ve been training but since it’s so recent I thought Id complain.
> We are over staffed by 12 people now. And with OT people coming in the work is done by 1st break or halfway. So what do they do. Let’s get everyone trained on new equipment so we are just getting overwhelmed


Speaking English is not a requirement to work at Target and not hiring because they can’t is discriminatory.


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

brizzality said:


> I’ve been a trainer for 13 months this month and I’ve been training A2 3 out of 4 weekends a month for the past 4 months. I train on all equipment except the RC and I’m thinking about giving it up unless we get some kind of rentention bonus or extra pay. These past two weekends we have had 5 new people each Saturday, all backgrounds and languages and I’m kind of sick of it. Usually 2 out of the group have experience and the rest are brand new to warehouse work. This group was a rough group and they’ve already told me next weekend we’re gonna train existing people on reach trucks and triple’s.
> We all work hard but trainers have it rough and it’s about time for compensation or some kind of reward. Some think it’s a break from production but it’s extremely frustrating at times and I kind of want to call off just not to train for a weekend


Trainers are still accountable for 50% of production when they aren’t training. Trainers can’t manage to properly train new TM’s the way that the standard states. I would be blown away if they received raises…


----------



## RWTM (Nov 14, 2021)

brizzality said:


> Little tough to train when They Don’t Speak English...but hr has no problem sending them through.  Very frustrating, has only happened twice since I’ve been training but since it’s so recent I thought Id complain.
> We are over staffed by 12 people now. And with OT people coming in the work is done by 1st break or halfway. So what do they do. Let’s get everyone trained on new equipment so we are just getting overwhelmed


Just ask your training OM for a copy of Rosetta Stone….


----------



## Avocadioo (May 22, 2022)

TS would be awesome. Preferably in Texas. TA look after me please. I’ll look after all us 🤞👍 For some reason all the new hires already know the RWTM! I have their trust. Plus I’ve been recruiting young strong athletic high school graduates or current college attendees. I do it with my safety shirt on. All I do is tell them to apply OBB2. I make sure that they are locals that way we help our local businesses and communities!! I love Texas. You should see all these young brutes walking through those doors and metal detectors now! 🤘 we are coming back for our title #1!


----------

